# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  CIA'nin Medyumları

## bozok

*CIA’nin Medyumları* 


*Prof. Dr. Cengiz Yalçın* 
*Hürriyet Gazetesi*
*06.02.2009*




ünlü CIA ( Central Investigation Agency) haber alma örgütünün ciddi, ciddi medyum yetiştirdiğine insanın inanası gelmiyor.

Star Gate gizli kodu altında yüksek duyarlıklı uzman yetiştirme, dünyanın her noktasında ajanları bulunan, bu etkin örgütün resmi faaliyetleri arasında yer almıştır. Soğuk savaş yıllarında örgüt, Sun Streak, Grill Frame, Center Line kod adları ile medyumluk çalışmalarını finanse etmiştir. Aynı Dönemde Sovyetler birliğinin kendi medyumlarını yetiştirmek için 60 milyon ruble tahsis ettiği bilinmektedir. CIA, Sovyetlerin ABD denizaltılarını medyumların bilgilerine dayanarak yerlerini saptayacağından dahi şüphe etmiştir.

*Medyumlardan istenilen uzak bir coğrafyada ne olduğunu tahmin etmeleridir. ürneğin CIA medyumlarından:*

1986 yılında Libya bombardımanından önce Kaddafinin nerede olduğunu 

1994 yılında Kuzey Kore de Plütonyum depolarının yerini

1981 yılında İtalyan kızıl tugaylar tarafından kaçırılan rehinenin nerede saklandığını

Afrika da düşen Sovyet Tu-95 bombardıman uçağının yerini

Tahmin etmelerini istemiştir. Sizin aklınız, bu ünlü örgütün medyumlardan yardım alacağını alıyor mu? ülkemizde TV ekranlarına çıkan falcılara, CIA da yeni iş olanakları doğdu1

*1-Physics of the İmpossible, Michıo Kaku, Doubleday-2008,sayfa-75*

CIA telepati yöntemleri ile istihbarat bilgileri elde etmeye 1972 yılında başlamıştır. Bu çalışmalar (SRI= Stanford Research İnstitute, www.sri.com) Stanford araştırma enstitüsü elemanlarından Russell Targ ve Harold Puthoff’un yönetiminde sürdürülmüştür.20 sene boyunca CIA medyumluk çalışmalarına 20 milyon dolar tahsis etmiştir. Adeta Sovyetler ve ABD arasında bilinmeyen, topluma yansıtılmayan bir medyumlar savaşı yaşanmıştır. Yukarıdaki örneklerden anlaşılacağı gibi uzman medyumlardan oturdukları yerden, Kaddafinin veya Kuzey Kore plütonyum deposunun veya rehinenin nerede olduğunu tahmin etmeleri istenmiştir. 1995 de CIA’ ya medyumluk ödeneği olarak 500000$ tahsis edilmiştir. Aynı yıl CIA, (AIR= American İnstitute of Research, www.air.org) Amerika araştırma enstitüsünden medyum programını değerlendirmesini talep etmiştir. Yapılan değerlendirmede medyumların hiçbir tahminde başarılı olmadıkları rapor edilmiştir. Medyumlara dayanarak istihbarat yapma AIR’nin verdiği rapor ile sona ermiştir.

Kimileri medyumluğu veya diğer bir deyişle telepatiyi, insanların bilinmeyen soyut bir güce sahip olmalarına bağlarlar. Bunlar işin magazin tarafı, ancak böyle düşünenlerin varlığı da bir gerçek. İnsanların ne düşündüğünü tespit edebilmek bilim ve teknoloji açısından mümkünümdür? Aşırı duyarlı bir insan uzaklarda bir yerde ne olduğunu bilebilir mi? Bu makalede sözünü ettiğimiz sorulara yanıt aranacaktır.

Kuantum fiziği veya genel anlamda bilim, acaba medyumluk gücünü, bu her neyse, açıklayabilir mi?

Son 20 sene içinde beyinin içinde olup bitenleri kuantum fiziğine dayanarak görüntüleyen aletler günlük yaşantımıza girmiştir. Beyinde düşüncelerin nasıl oluştuğunu, bu aletlerin görüntüleyeceği sanılmaktadır. Bir lise öğrencisi dahi beynin, nöron adı verilen, milyarlarca sinir hücrelerinden meydana geldiğini bilir. Bilim beyine çok sayıda elektrik sinyalinden oluşan bir sistem gibi bakar. Düşüncelerimizi, bu sistemin yayınladığı, şiddeti milli-watt mertebesindeki, elektromanyetik dalgalar oluşturur. ünemli olan bu sinyaller ile düşünceler arasında ki somut bağı ortaya koyabilmektir. Sinyallerin ölçülmesi ancak çok duyarlı aletler ile yapılabilir, ortamın gürültüsünden soyutlayarak tek başına bir sinyali belirleyebilmek ayrı bir zorluktur. Süper iletken kuantum girişim cihazı (SQUİD= Superconducting Quantum İnetrference Device) beyin ve kalp elektrik akım şiddetindeki en küçük değişimleri tespit ederek bu kritik organların fonksiyonları hakkında güvenilir bilgiler aktarabilen hassas bir alettir. ünemli olan bu aletin ekranına yansıyan görüntü ile düşünce arasında ilişkileri belirleyebilmektir.

Bilimin bu konuda yararlandığı diğer bir hassas cihaz çok yaygın olarak bilinen NMR görüntüleme sistemidir.(NMR= Nuclear Magnetic Resonance) Hastanın başı, içinde şiddetli manyetik alan bulunan yarım silindir şeklindeki cihazın içine sokulur. Manyetik alan beyin hücrelerini oluşturan atomları alan ile aynı yöne sokar. Alan ne kadar şiddetli, ise alan ile aynı yönde sıralanan atom sayısı, dolayısıyla görüntünün kalitesi artar. Aynı anda hastaya bir radyo frekans bölgesinde bir sinyal gönderilir. Aynı yönelimde bulunan atomlar bu etki ile alan yönünden ayrılır, etki kesilince tekrar aynı yönelime dönerler ve ışıma yaparlar, ekranda görünen bu ışımalardır. Beyin hücrelerinin oksijen yoğunluğu beynin bir işlevi yerine getirdiğinin göstergesidir, bir başka değişle düşünüp düşünmediği bu yoğunluğa bağlıdır. NMR böylesine kritik bir değişkeni görüntüleyebilir.

*PET* beyin faaliyetlerini görüntüleyebilen diğer bir hassas cihazdır (PET=Pozitron emissinon temoghrapy). şırınga ile kana verilen radyoaktif şekerin yayınladığı ışınımları görüntüleyen sistemidir. Vücut herhangi bir biyolojik işlevini yerine getirmek için enerjiye gereksinim duyar. Düşünmede beyinde meydana gelen biyolojik bir işlevdir. Bu nedenle, beyin hücreleri düşünme işlevini yerine getirirken enerjiye ihtiyaç duyarlar. Kana şırınga ile verilen radyoaktif şeker, insan düşünmeye başladığında beyin hücrelerinde yoğunlaşır. PET cihazı ise beynin hangi bölgesinden radyoaktif şekerin ışın yayınladığı görüntüler. Dolayısı ile düşünmenin beynin hangi bölgesinden kaynaklandığı tespit edilmiş olur. 

Medyumluk veya bir başkasının ne düşündüğünü saptayabilme, beynin düşünürken yayınladığı elektrik sinyallerini, yani elektromanyetik dalgaları diğer bir beynin, yani medyumun algılaması demektir. Bu ancak, Kaddafinin şu anda nerede olduğunu düşünen bir beynin yayınladığı sinyali, medyumun beynindeki alıcı antenine ulaşması ile mümkün olur. Görüldüğü gibi fizik açısından medyumluk bir fantezidir. Ancak yalan makineleri, PET veya NMR veya SQUİD gibi beyinin elektriksel faaliyetlerini görüntüleyebilen cihazları kullanarak, kısmen de olsa yalanlar doğrulardan ayırabilir. 

Beyinde bir düşünce oluştuğunda, oluşan düşünce ile beyin elektriğinin sergilediği desen arasındaki ilişkileri belirlemek, beklide 21’inci yüzyılda mümkün olabilecektir. İnsanlar beynin olağanüstü gücünün bir kırıntısını anlayabileceklerdir.

...

----------

